
Show HN: Escape the Brexit, find a place to move to now that UK left the EU - pieterhg
https://escapethebrexit.com
======
KevinEldon
This site is kinda silly because of the #brexit, but I like the city specific
approach and think it would be fun for people to have debates about the
"ratings" in a positive way. For example, Chattanooga, TN, USA is listed as
'red' for fun and I think it's great fun (I used to live near there, not so
close these days). I like smallish cities with lots of walking, and good local
food, beer, walking trails, rivers, mountains, music, and attractions.
Anyways... for all the Brits looking for a break from #brexit come to the US
and have some fun and stay if you'd like (and if we'll let you, that's a
different topic unfortunately) or realize you like home and enjoy that too.
Happy travels!

------
informatimago
How funny. If #frexit doesn't occur within one year, I'm considering seriously
moving to UK (or Russia).

------
eddiecalzone
Nice idea, but my city ranks in the mid-500's. Couldn't disagree more about
its metrics.

------
ld00d
How does San Diego have poorer air quality than LA???

~~~
hoykg
How come Paris has a "green" air quality at all!

------
fiatjaf
Hey, why isn't my city listed there?

~~~
fiatjaf
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lagoa_Santa,_Minas_Gerais](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lagoa_Santa,_Minas_Gerais)

